
Show HN: Gone - The Mobile First Task Management Tool - mediasans
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gone-tasks-free-to-do-list/id1113824065?mt=8
======
mediasans
Greetings everyone! My name is Will and I'm the Founder and CEO of Gone, the
newest Project Manager and Productivity Tool for iPhone, and its free.

Gone is an app that allows for the simplest to do list with a robust feature
set to create your own agile workplace from your phone.

You can add content from a multitude of areas like Dropbox and Google Drive,
add collaborators to any project, assign tasks, and categorize tasks to how
you see fit.

We just launched three weeks ago and already have around 600 users on the
platform. We are excited to see how the community decides to use the app, and
our goal is to help users boast their productivity from anywhere in the world.

If you have any questions please let us know, we are looking forward to your
feedback, Will

~~~
tixocloud
Congrats on your release! Downloading now. Looks really slick.

P.S. Not sure if it's the same for everyone but when I tried to search for
"Gone" on the AppStore, I get terrible results that are unrelated. Might think
about branding abit.

~~~
mediasans
Thank you! Yes, we have been working steadily on keywords so that we rank
better for Gone. Let us know how you like the app!

